# ACS Application Form fill up Help



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

I want to apply for my skill assessment in ACS for persuasind the MODL points for C#. I have 3 years experiences in C# out of my 4 years experiences.My queries are ACS skill assessment form (pdf) related, which is available in web:

1.In the "PERSONAL INFORMATION" section, what will be the appropriate asco code for c# Professionals.
Is it 2231-79 (C#) or only 2231-79?

2.And in the next row what will be the Occupation for c# Professionals
It is also ACS skill assessment form (pdf) fill up related 
Is it: Computing Professional - specialising in C++/C#/C
Or: Computing Professional - specialising in C#
Or: Computing Professionals – (nec)
Or: any thing like Software Engineer.

3.In the "SUMMARY OF RELEVANT EXPERIENCE AND POSITIONS HELD" section, what would be written in Modl Nomination?

Can anyone please provide me Employee reference and resume template. It is better if provide any sample ACS skill assessment form which is already fill up.

Thanks
Bumba


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

bumba said:


> I want to apply for my skill assessment in ACS for persuasind the MODL points for C#. I have 3 years experiences in C# out of my 4 years experiences.My queries are ACS skill assessment form (pdf) related, which is available in web:
> 
> 1.In the "PERSONAL INFORMATION" section, what will be the appropriate asco code for c# Professionals.
> Is it 2231-79 (C#) or only 2231-79?
> ...


Answers

1. 2231-79 (C#) 

2. If you are working in C++ right now, I think Software Engineer (c++) makes most sense. but it can be Team Lead(C++) or Module Lead (C++) also

3. Same as 1, if the role is based on the 2231-79 (C#) skill


----------



## angelpowers (Dec 8, 2008)

manish1980 said:


> Answers
> 
> 1. 2231-79 (C#)
> 
> ...



Oops, I didn't mention C# specifically. I just mentioned 2231-79. I think it is best left to them to decide which MODL does one belong to? What do you think?


----------

